# Breeder Puppy Search



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Many of you know that we recently had to let our sweet Sassy go to heaven. I am NOT ready for a new puppy today; however, I have decided to start doing my homework to decide which breeder we might like to choose. It has been over 11 years since I researched breeders and I know lines change thru the years. If any one has any strong recommendations either pro or con, I would be interested in knowing your info. I know first and foremost I am looking for a healthy pup. I don't think I could deal with medical problems with all poor Sassy had to go through the past couple of months with her heart. If you don't feel confortable telling your experience publically you can private message me.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm glad you're able to think of a fluff now.. Sassy will always be your heart dog.. :wub: nothing will ever change that... Sassy would want you to heal your heart and love again... By sharing our love, we honour their memory too...
Hugs!:grouphug:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I totally understand Pat. I started the search almost two years before we lost our sweet Lexie. There are so many great breeders out there, a few on this forum that I would have loved to get a dog from! Find someone you trust and let them help you find just the right one  even though I still cry and miss my sweetheart so much, it has definitely helped to have Georgie to keep us laughing. My best to you on your search and when your heart is ready you'll find the perfect baby, I'm sure of it! Hugs


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Pat, I'm glad that you have your heart open enough to know that you will accept another pup in the future. When I lost my first Malt I said "never again, the loss is too painful". One month later I could not stand my empty house of the pitter patter of 4 tiny paws so we got Chloe. Three months after that we got Katie, then Chachi and finally Gigi. Because of this wonderful web site we all belong too I am sure when the time is right for you you will find your perfect baby with either one of the breeders we have right here on SM, (which in my opinion are top notch), or certainly through the knowledge this forum has to offer.

I know you are still in pain so I am sending you some hugs:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:

Lynda


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Pat, I am so glad that your brought this up. I am doing the same as you  I know I cant replace Babinka, but I am so used to three. I am not going to rush into it either.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I also said when we had Sassy around that she was so special that we would never have another, even after we had to say good-bye it still seems that if may be impossible to think of another. But, my husband thinks I need another because I am having a hard time coping with the loss of Sassy. I have actually possibly found a puppy, but not sure if I am ready. The breeder is reputable but not sure what I want to do. I keep thinking....if I get used to not having a fluff around then I might be content with us being more carefree. We don't have family that lives near, so I don't have any one who can puppy sit for us. We always have to consider our fluff. But on the other hand, Sassy brought us joy each day, so it can be a trade off. I miss my baby girl soooooooooo much!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Aw Pat it is always hard and she will always be your special one. I have done it both ways gotten one immediately and waited. Either way, I am always glad I did it. If you have found one and you will know if she or he is right for you . 

As far as breeders, Boo is from Chrisman and has been absolutely no trouble health wise. Now he does have a toilet paper fetish LOL


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Pat, I totally get what you are saying! I mean Babinka was sooo different in every way, I miss her so much. I know I have Peppino and Tiny Tina, just that Babinka brought a lot of life in our pack. I think it doesn't hurt to go and look and see, and I agree with Mags that you will know if its right or not.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Pat I am so sorry for your loss! I hope you find the perfect answer. SM community is so nice as there are others here that totally understand. 

Praying for healing for you and Janine! Hoping for clarity as you both explore a new furbaby to 'LOVE and BE loved' by! HUGs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just know me, and no matter what, I MUST have at least one dog in my life. I can't remember ever not having one, and will as long as I'm able to care of them properly. My cousin says she's done after the last one passes, as they do a lot of traveling, we'll see. We just modified the way we travel and take them with us  

Pat and Janine, I know you'll both make the decision that's right for you, and if/when you get another fur baby, we'll be here to cheer you on!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Pat, I know how your heart longs for precious Sassy, it's so hard trying to decide what's best for you and Charles, I am also trying to decide if I want another, I am happy with only having my Matilda, but we have really had to change our lives and not for the best, that's why I am considering another
I know if we do get another I will fall in love with her, Lorin's a push over the fluff will have him wrapped around her paw.
Sometimes I think I just want Matilda and know other, I am in no hurry.
Little Divot my grand dog has been such a joy to have around, gosh I wish my daughter would give him to me:innocent:, Matilda and Divot have always loved one another, it would be perfect, only thing is little divot is my daughters heart dog, I would Never even mention that to her, so for now I think I am just not ready but will be open minded if God has another plan
I am excited thinking you would have another fluff, it would help with the great loss of Sassy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - in time I do think you will want to add another fluff to your home. It's hard right now because all you really want is SASSY. I think that Sassy would want you to have another fluff in your life -- to give love to and to be loved by, and I believe that eventually you will feel ready.

As far as breeders, you know some of the wants I would go to. 

Also I think it fair to mention that you want a tiny female around 4 lbs or so and one that would be easy to take with you. That alone may rule some breeders out that normally produce larger fluffs.

Sassy just might surprise you and her spirit might be reborn in another fluff. If that happens, she will make certain that you find her at just the right time. 

FYI - if the puppy you are thinking of is the one we talked about that Nanci helped with, I think you would be really happy with her. But this Breeder will have others available in the future when you do feel more sure and more ready.


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel- I lost my Gambit and now Miss Pittypatt has her good and bad days- part of me begins to fell guilty of even thinking that I want another one- however I am a stay at home (pup) mom -only- so after 14 years of having 2 maltese then one- then none..is almost unthinkable...thank you for sharing- because after all this time -finding the right breeder is very overwhelming to me.. and it took me a year to find the right match all those years ago. So I share your same feelings..I am very sorry for your loss and hope when the time is right, you find exactly the right pup.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Gambitsgirl said:


> I know exactly how you feel- I lost my Gambit and now Miss Pittypatt has her good and bad days- part of me begins to fell guilty of even thinking that I want another one- however I am a stay at home (pup) mom -only- so after 14 years of having 2 maltese then one- then none..is almost unthinkable...thank you for sharing- because after all this time -finding the right breeder is very overwhelming to me.. and it took me a year to find the right match all those years ago. So I share your same feelings..I am very sorry for your loss and hope when the time is right, you find exactly the right pup.


You should have come to our Torrance meet up a few weeks ago!

Pat, I know how difficult it is to find that 'perfect' baby and I wish you all the best in your search.


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

I didn't know about it : ( so sad I missed it! Is there a group or forum on facebook I can be a part of? Thanks so much-I would love to come next time!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh ok then! This will be the search for the most perfect pup ever for you, my friend! 

Is there anything else, after the good health, that you are looking for??? 

I got to say, I am loving Carina's pups....

I am committed to help in this search.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- she's wants an Ava!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Oh ok then! This will be the search for the most perfect pup ever for you, my friend!
> 
> Is there anything else, after the good health, that you are looking for???
> 
> ...


Pat I am basically looking for a show quality pup that would be too small for the breeder to breed, so the breeder would not show or breed her. The breeder would sell her to a pet home. Bottom line, a nice pup that is healthy, and cute, and perfect for me.


----------

